# Ref; My Favourite Xmas song



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

I found this long ago and got a kick out of it because I'm part AmerInd ;)


----------



## tardissmoker (Dec 26, 2018)

I love it. But he pawned the toys for Canadian money. Better exchange rate back then I guess!


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice Tom, any relation to Elizabeth Warren’s tribe?


----------

